# Expiration Date on Capsules



## Hero Swole (Mar 19, 2014)

Got some clomid caps from 1 year and 6months ago. Can I still take them? Never opened the bottle still sealed.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes. You can.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 21, 2014)

Long as they were stored cool, dry and the fact still sealed , def gtg. Most caps n tabs can go many many years past exp date if stored right, even decades


----------

